# Bubbles in lacquer finish??



## N'awlins77 (Feb 25, 2011)

Anybody have this happen? I was putting my last couple of coats of lacquer finish on my two signs, one I just sold, and one, luckily it was on the back, bubbled like I took a bubble bath next to it. The other one, was on the front, and its the one I've sold. And it has 3 small bubbles, next to each other. But the back of the other one, is covered with bubbles. That one was in the sun, drying and the other one, that only had three small bubbles, was in the shade. 

Anyone see this happen before? I never have.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

the sun pulled the MC from the wood....
moisture vapor formed the bubbles...

sand it down,,,
let it set in the shade till next day or tw0...
refinish...
keep them outta he sun and use wood w/ a lower MC to start w/...


----------



## N'awlins77 (Feb 25, 2011)

I can kind of see that Stick, but they both had a couple of coats of the lacquer finish on them. Should that have sealed the moisture in? And this is wood that I have had for some time. I wouldn't have thought it could still have moisture in it. Second, the other sign, that had 3 small bubbles, was in the shade. But I'll spray outside, and then put back in the shed. I was doing it that way before, I don't know why I left if out in the sun. And maybe the other one was just from the heat. Cause I did do the earlier coats, outside (to cut out some of the fumes in there) and then just moved them back in the shed, after they were sprayed. I'm just glad the one I sold, only had three small bubbles in them!!
Thanks Stick!!!


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

the wood takes on a higher MC if you have high humidity...
think sponge...

put 10 coats on if you want and that still won't seal in the moisture...
something has to give...
as for heat exposure.. think kiln drying...

spray inside and use a venting ran...


----------



## hawkeye10 (Jul 28, 2015)

Maybe your kids are blowing bubbles. :surprise:

PS- Sorry this is the best I could do.


----------



## N'awlins77 (Feb 25, 2011)

hawkeye10 said:


> Maybe your kids are blowing bubbles. :surprise:
> 
> PS- Sorry this is the best I could do.


LOL, I don't think that's it. My Grandchildren are even past blowing bubbles, as my baby Granddaughter starts High School this year!! ;o)


----------



## Wildwood (Aug 14, 2010)

Is it possible that those are from solvent vapor, from the lower lacquer layer not being fully dry? Just asking.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

anything is possible...


----------



## N'awlins77 (Feb 25, 2011)

Wildwood said:


> Is it possible that those are from solvent vapor, from the lower lacquer layer not being fully dry? Just asking.


It was at least 3 days, maybe just two days between coats. Which, I would think 2 days should be enough. BUT-- I did find, after sanding the bubbles away, that it did look like the bubbles went below my first coat. Because I sanded it pretty good and I couldn't get all of the rings out. Well, not that I couldn't, but it looked like I was going to have to sand all of the clear coat off, and I wasn't going to do that, for the back of the sign. My other sign, it was in the front, but it was only 3 small bubbles. And after I hand sanded those, and resprayed, you could barely see them. But good news is, they did not bubble again, after spaying them this time, and putting them back in the shop, to dry.


----------



## creative (Aug 17, 2015)

@N'awlins77

I've used propane torches to get epoxy bubbles out. Heat brings air pockets up and out.

Do NOT use a torch near lacquer - it's extremely flammable. But, maybe using a safe source of heat - i.e. some indirect heat from a hair dryer or heat gun while the lacquer is still totally liquid would remove bubbles before they have a chance to slowly blister in the sun.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

N'awlins77 said:


> It was at least 3 days, maybe just two days between coats. Which, I would think 2 days should be enough. BUT-- I did find, after sanding the bubbles away, that it did look like the bubbles went below my first coat. Because I sanded it pretty good and I couldn't get all of the rings out. Well, not that I couldn't, but it looked like I was going to have to sand all of the clear coat off, and I wasn't going to do that, for the back of the sign. My other sign, it was in the front, but it was only 3 small bubbles. And after I hand sanded those, and resprayed, you could barely see them. But good news is, they did not bubble again, after spaying them this time, and putting them back in the shop, to dry.


heat was your enemy on this..
put ONE or TWO drops of lacquer thinner in those dimples/rings instead of sanding them out.. 
also, fresh lacquer melts the old lacquer..


----------

